# Crosstrainer vs Running?



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

I know that crosstrainer tones your legs and butt, but what will make me lose more fat and what will get me fitter?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

It doesn't matter which type of cardio you do as long as you elevate your heart rate into the 'fat burning' zone.

Just go with personal preference, mine is treadmill brisk walking on an incline.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Agree with above,

I prefer to use the treadmill HIIT style, cos i get bored on any cardio equip after 20 mins,


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

crosstrainers getting ditched then, going to try the rower and do more on the running


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just mix it up between the 2 if you like both of them. I would always say treadmill for overall fitness though IMO.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

IMO running in the streets (not tredmill) is better than any machine unless your very heavy with kness problems


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Running on the streets will involve more hamstrings.


----------

